# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Serrated or Not?

## Jericho117

Ok. What do you guys think about serrated knives? I own a Buck NightHawk and I use that as my survival knife because it is extremely tough and sharp. But the other reason I use it is because it's half serrated. I think a half serrated knife beats a non- serrated survival knife any day because the serrated part doesn't dull fast and can be used to cut down saplings and cut notches in a fireboard, and many other things. I hate using a rock on my knife to chop things because it damages it. I want to know what you guys think about serrated or non serrated knives.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

how long have serrations been on knives ?
since Rambo ?
if serrations had any real purpose
they would have been on knives for the last hundred years
although, a serrated blade is handy in the kitchen
i just can't see it on a survival knife

----------


## Jericho117

I get your point. Maybe not so much for a survival knife, even though it has its advantages, but for a combat knife a serrated edge is perfect. It tears the skin instead of slicing it and causes more damage and the wound gets dirty and hard to dress. See thats why I like the Buck Nighthawk becuase it's a survival knife within a combat knife. Having a saw-like tool attatched or apart of another tool, such as a knife, is much more easier to store becuase you have two in one, slicer and serrated.

----------


## FVR

What???

Depends on what side is serrated.  I have a Gerber, first two / three inches are a smooth blade, the back two inches are serrated.  This works great for cutting branches, rope, bone, fingers, you get the drift.  Like a little saw.

Serrations on the back of the blade are for show and serves no purpose.  In a combat situation the serrations have a potential of getting stuck, in ribs and bones.  It's better to have a straight razor edge that slides in and out easy.

TV knife fights are bs, the human body, skin, muscle, bones, yes they can be cut, but the body is a little tougher than most think.  Why in the world would you have a weapon in a combat sit. that may get stuck?

But hey, it's tv, it's poplular, so I guess it's cool.

----------


## Tony uk

In short i dont like serrated blades and keep to razor sharp smooth blades, Although they are good for cutting wood etc.... ive never had to use them and from what i understand they are hard to re-sharpen. Go with a folding saw if you want to cut stuff like that

----------


## Rick

I have a knife to cut and a saw to saw.

----------


## Jay

Straight sharp edge.  Serrations look neat on the back of a knife but are of little practical value.  Some one gave me a gift of what he thought was the ultimate survival knife!  Hollow handle with fish hooks, matches etc, Serrated back, 7" blade..you get the idea!!  Its sits in its sheath at home!  the one that goes out with me is an old handmade blade with a string wrapped handle.  (Full tang ofcourse!)  Serrations might be useful if cutting nylon rope. But for a general survival knife...I dont think so.

----------


## Jericho117

But thats what I mean. What if you had to pick only one tool or you only had one tool and you wanted a slicing but sawing ability. Im not saying a serrated edge is ideal for "looks" or a rambo style feel, im just saying thst I think it's a useful tool. Your never going to find me carrying around a single blade and a pocket saw. That just takes up my pocket room. I need more room for my pockets like for cordage, flint, my cellphone, small sharpening stone, ect......... any knife could be considered a survival knife except kitchen knives.

----------


## Rick

Even a kitchen knife could be a survival knife if that's all you had. My trusty little Old Timer could be. If you think about it, even something the size of Ka-Bar that's fully serrated isn't going to cut down a very large tree so a small serration isn't going to do a lot of good. If the limb is small enough to cut it's probably small enough to break. If you want to use it on rope, just cut it. 

Having said all that, if you like a serrated knife and you feel it's useful, then by all means carry one. But you asked us what we think and that's what folks are responding to. It doesn't mean we're correct for your needs. It only means that's what we prefer. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sourdough

[QUOTE=Rick;20410]Even a kitchen knife could be a survival knife if that's all you had. My trusty little Old Timer could be. 

"The Old Timer".......Not a envelope that can't be opened with a "Muskrat Skinner"; Not a Moose that can't be fully butchered with a "Muskrat Skinner". You want to know what is a good knife? The one that is carried for 43 years, The blade sharpened so many times it is 1/3 it's original size. To be given such a great gift by an "Old Timer". And when someone ask's, "Son, where did you get that knife." You just smile, as you remember "The Old Timer."

----------


## Sam

Howdy all, I have an old SOG folder with a 3.5" blade I carry all the time, composite handle
weighs nothing. I had 1.25" serrated for cutting cords and straps when I worked in warehousing. Just my two cents.
-Sam

----------


## Jericho117

Sam- I own a SOG folder knife. It's the one with the tiger stripes. Those are really good knives.

----------


## Sarge47

If you like it, carry it, you don't have to try and convince us.  Both my Buck fixed-blade knives and my ka-bar do not have serrations.  For that I prefer a straight edge.  Both my Buck folders have partially serrated edges because that's the way they came and I like them just fine.  I would never have a knife specifically to do double-duty as a saw.  If I lost my knife then I've also lost my saw.  I carry a Gerber folding saw and a Buck "Field-Hatchet". :Cool:

----------


## carcajou garou

My main "go to" knife has a plain edge, I do carry in my pack a partially serrated edge, now on my floatation device I have a serrated fixed blade.

----------


## Sourdough

Why are people so rightous about knives. It is just a tool. One knife thread is not ended, befor another is started. Why does anybody care what someone else thinks of his knife? Is it somehow tied to manhood. My knife is better than your knife. Yes, a boy's first knife is, "a right of passage" of sorts, showing that he is responsable. Is there some Mythology I am missing? I could not care less what anyone thinks of my knife.

Rick: you missed the ODE' to the old timer.

----------


## Sarge47

Maybe, like guns, we view it as a Phylic symbol; you think? :Confused:

----------


## tracks

First the knife..then the eye sight goes,JUST PICKING..HOPEAK ..I put a lot of thought in my knifes to....I buy them by the dozens at big lots...

----------


## Sourdough

> Maybe, like guns, we view it as a Phylic symbol; you think?


And I edited it 6 times to remove to remove my tool is ****** that your tool. Yes, I do think it has something to do with Manhood, power, intimidation.

----------


## Rick

Yea? That's why I carry an old Japanese stainless. Just for the bragging rights. I'm like Tracks, if it cuts, I'll carry it. Arrr, arrr, arrr, arrr.

----------


## Sam

I don't saw with the SOG. I have a GERBER saw for that. Just that day to day I cut open things like tape, nylon straps and the like. I still know that the best knife is the one you carry.

----------


## Nativedude

I don't like serrated blades and IMHO they are useless, especially for survival. I have been given many serrated fixed and folders as gifts. I have taken them out into the field and tried to do with them (serrated) that which I do with my no-serrated blades. There is no comparison. The serrated failed miserably! One example; you can not whittle or make notches with the serrations.

Serrated blades do not saw limbs or wood, oh they will make a gash in the wood, but none of them will cut completely thru. And they suck terribly if you try to baton the blade thru the wood, they just get bound up. As far as sharpening, they can be sharpened, but you need a sharpening stick/rod of the same dia. as the curve of the scalloped serrations. Some knives have various sizes serrations, so then you need a tapered sharpening stick/rod.

The one good place that serrated knives are handy to have is if you work on a boat, or a job where you have to cut a lot of rope. They are very handy for cutting rope. But for survival, I wouldn't waste my time with them!

----------


## crashdive123

> The one good place that serrated knives are handy to have is if you work on a boat, or a job where you have to cut a lot of rope. They are very handy for cutting rope. But for survival, I wouldn't waste my time with them!


Serrated knives are also great for cutting steak...makes it taste like chicken.

----------


## canid

why would you even say that? seriously. maybe it's just my preference but steak > chicken. now if it was a really good serrated knife and made tent stakes taste like chicken...

but in all seriousness: if you regularly use the serrations on a knife then of course they are practical. otherwise, i wouldn't recommend them, if for nothing else than because it's one more surface to have an accident with  [a potentialy nasty accident leaving a jagged wound, especialy if you're not used to using a knife enough to know if you prefer serrations or not] and in my experience-in the case of blade back serrations-can cause undue wear on a sheath.

----------


## trax

serrated=bread knife, that's it.

----------


## hermitman

I think the knives with both serrated and no not combo are the best. You can use both parts use the serrated when gutting game or any other time you can so you won't dull out the blade as fast.

----------


## Kemperor

It just depends upon the task. From my experience, serrated knives are more apt to make a grand ol' mess of things. When they dull, they are too difficult to resharpen, and require a serrated edge specific sharpener to do so. What it all comes down to, however, is entirely personal preference. I like my cuts to be as clean and neat as possible. When it comes to a combat situation, the blade may rip the skin and leave a nasty wound, but you shouldn't be looking to inflict pain in combat, you should be looking to end the combat. A plain edge will do that without the added unnecessary pain. You'll also find that in combat, the point is the more beneficial tool. As it's easier to get out a quick jab and back into a defensive position than to slash. When it comes to a snap cut, it virtually makes no difference whether the blade is serrated or not, as you are basically snapping the opponent with the edge and coming back to stance. If I am cutting meat, I  want the neatness of a plain knife so that the meat is not mangled, and that goes for skinning even more so. As far as edge retention in plain blades, you should look into what steel is being used for the blade. I tend to stay as far as possible from most stainless. There is some good stainless steels out there, but if you take good enough care of your blade, then the stainless quality is ultimately obsolete. I like my carbon steel. The cheaper the knife, usually the worse the knife. I won't buy a blade under $20. That all being said, serrated edges do have their place, it's just a very dark, lonely, and limited place.

----------


## Rob

I have been carrying a air force surrvival knife for about 20 years. Very tough easy to sharpen and holds a good edge. However I still have never used the jagged seration on top of the knife. Maybe one of you military guys can tell me what is for? I find it hard to believe the military would put it there for no reason. I have heard fish scaler but i usually just hold the regular edge 90 degrees and scrape them that way. Also to cut a sapling down just bent and cut at the greatest bend in the tree. Thanks for your answers in advance.

----------


## canid

scalers are even more usless to me than serrations on a knife i use mostly in the woods. flat blade does a better job the way i scale fish.

----------


## Rick

Cutting cordage.

----------


## Sourdough

My understanding is that in the event of a crash, it is for cutting Thin aluminum on small aircraft like the "BIRDDOG". And also the plastic windshield of small aircraft, and Hellocopters.

----------


## Rick

Hopeak is on the ball and I've learned something else today. Thanks!!

"The serrations often seen on more recent survival knives are intended to allow aircrewmen to cut their way free through the relatively thin metal skin of a crashed helicopter or airplane. They do not function well as woodsaws nor are they intended as such. Those knives that do include functional saw-teeth still suffer from lack of blade length limiting the thickness of what can be cut when used as a saw." Wiki.com

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survival_knife

----------


## Kemperor

Very interesting. This also makes me think of another good use for serration, Seatbelts.

----------


## Rick

If I had something like a Kershaw boat or rope knife, I might consider using it for seatbelts. It would cut through them pretty quickly, I think.

----------


## canid

i've had a non-serrated leek and a vapor and i've cut climb line and heavy webbing with the leek. worked well enough for me.

----------


## Rick

I've actually read where some boaters would take a file to a straight blade to rough it up. Sort of like a mini serrated knife. It is supposed to cut through rope much quicker because of the small imperfections the file causes. 

The leek is a nice knife. I have no idea why Kershaw went with all those "garden" names, though.

----------


## hermitman

I heard that serrated knives are used also for opening the chest cavity on animals and cutting though bone. For sharponing the edge you just get one of those thin dimond sharpeners they are also round so they are perfect for serrated knives

----------


## Beo

I prefer not serrated, I think this is an individual choice.

----------


## Rob

Thanks for the explanation. No wonder I never had a use for the serations.

----------


## tracks

No use for serated blades. To hard to sharpen in the field, when I said I bought them by the dozen I was'nt kiding, I have a six inch sharade I keep on my belt because it looks cooool.But I use cheap steak knives for skinning they hold a good edge. When you skin dozens of critters a weak,from hogs to squrriles not to mention what taxadermy work I do, A good knife is one you can sharpen in a second and keep skinnin.I have skinned and butchered deer and hogs with a 50 cent knife and not left enough scrap on the bones to intrest the buzzards.check them out you wont be sorry

----------


## CTracker

To some a serrated blade has a 'coolness' factor. As mentioned above, the Rambo effect. If that's an angle that gives you a physiological advantage, but all means go for it. I have many of both but my line of thought is 'if it holds an edge' yea, I want one of each.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Last Mohican

I have actually had to use a partially serrated blade to free a buddy of mine when he flipped his car over while we were drag racing. It worked pretty good.

I usually carry 2 partially serrated Gerbers. If one starts to dull while I am working, I just switch to the other.

----------


## hermitman

I like to use those knives with a blade on one side and it has some serrated on the other side.

----------


## canid

those names are all references to the Aliums [the genus the onion is in] because the knives are designed [and i believe names] by knife designer Ken Onion.

----------


## Kemperor

i believe that you are correct Canid

----------


## Rick

Oh well, Duh! Okay. That makes all the sense in the world. That zipping sound you heard was his play on his name zipping past my head unnoticed........

I just love learning stuff. Thanks!! Now my head hurts.

----------


## Beo

Not on the serrated, over rated.

----------


## Rick

Dang, Beo. That just about summed up this whole thread. Overrated serrated. You are so good with words!

----------


## chopp29

Not big into serrations at all. Much prefer a plain edge knife, easier to sharpen in the outdoors. Carry a small saw if you need to saw. Just a suggestion.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I prefer a plain edge knife overall.  It is easier to keep sharp and I find it more useful than a serrated blade except for cutting rope and cordage.  If I had to make a choice between a plain edge, serrated edge, or a half-and-hale edge, I would definitely go with a plain edge.  This knife would preferably be a mid-size sheath knife but it would be nice to have a serrated pocket knife as well.

----------


## chopp29

I agree with hopeak, and a good suggestion for a decent full serrated knife, if you feel you need one would be the spyderco atlantic salt. Reason i prefer the salt is it will not rust. Full serrations, good for cutting rope, twine, seat belts....etc.

http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=173

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I carry a similar Spyderco on my paddling vest.  It's for cutting away straps in a case of an emergency.  I've had it for years and it's served me well under those circumstances.

----------


## marberry

iv got the 7 inch nighthawk without the serrations . serrations are good for prepairing food , cutting rope and little else. i prefer plain blades but serrations could really come in handy sometimes , and in rambo thoes arnt serrations there saw teeth 12 of em , serrations have gentle contours where saw teeth have teeth. dont argue with me im a rambo nut lol

----------


## curVV

If you haven't found a use for the serrated bit on a survival knife it means you haven't been in a survival situation before. Happy campers don't need half the stuff they carry with them. When in a life or death situation your fingernails come in very handy, everything does. A partly serrated knife is an energy(precious) saver. I don't use it every day and it's not in my way. I use a Mora when camping. The survival knife is always within reach and when I do use the serration I thank the stars for it.

PEACE from South Africa

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

I do own partially serrated knives and as yet I see no purpose and more of a hinderence then anything.  Just my opinion but I have never had any trouble making notches etc fire boards carving or anything else with my plain old straight edge non serrated blades. ok I do have one positive thing well kind of anyway lol If had just one right at the beginning of the cutting edge it makes a great scraper for a ferro rod .

----------


## Rick

Just curious, curVV. Exactly how many survival situations have you been in?

----------


## bulrush

The serrated knives work really well for cutting vines, rope, and other tough fibers, as well as plastic banding on cases of copier paper. You never know when you have to open a box of paper out in the wild.  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Actually, opening boxes of paper is all in the wrist. A straight blade works equally well once you get the "flip" down. Done improperly it can mean the difference between cutting through the shipping box and into the reams which should be avoided at all costs. But performed properly one can cut cleanly and efficiently and never damage a single sheet of paper. I practiced a while on kite string before I actually attempted it on real paper. But I'm pretty proud that I can use a plain blade and cut only the plastic band.

----------


## Winter

> If you haven't found a use for the serrated bit on a survival knife it means you haven't been in a survival situation before.


Hahahaha, maybe if I'm camping and all I have is a serrated knife, I end up in a survival situation do to my lack of a knife?

Besides Bear Grylls, name one survival instructor, or anyone besides yourself, that relies on a serrated knife for bushcraft and wilderness survival.

I'd suggest you post an intro, but your stay here may not be long enough to justify it...

----------


## Lamewolf

Personally I hate serated blades.  Serations just get in my way whenever I want to choke up on a knife to do some carving plus they are hard to sharpen once they get dull, and belive me, they do get dull !  And "NEVER" use a rock on you blade - use a wrist thick piece of wood if you want to baton split wood, but never use something as hard as a rock ! I will never buy a knife that has serations on it - just useless waste of edge space to me, but to each his own....

----------

